# Getting a kitten thats on the active register



## Guest (Jul 19, 2010)

I have always wanted to breed either Siamese or ragdoll's however although I know alot about breeding I know nothing about the register. 

I know the cats you plan to breed from would have to be on a active register but every one I see is on a non-active. 

I used to have a Siamese when I was young then I got another last year, I had him all of 2 days when I returned him to the breeder because he had cat flu and thinking back his father was in a poor state too. Not wanting to have a sick cat around my cats I followed the vets advice and gave him back to the breeder, after alot of abuse from her. 

I really would like either a Siamese or ragdoll as a pet too, so any advice is good advice.

Thank you.


----------



## sootisox (Apr 23, 2009)

The key is to really take your time, research the breed thoroughly and contact breeders to start to build a relationship with them. Most breeders reccomend starting with a show neuter and spend time showing, building your reputation and gaining the trust of other breeders before getting your first queen. Have a good look around at the diffrent types - some cats have a certain "look" that may appeal to you more than others. 

A breeder is much more likely to entrust an active reg cat if you've built that relationship prior to the birth of the litter - bear in mind that not every litter has a kitten with breeding potential and it may be a waiting game for the right kitten. A good breeder will always offer to mentor a buyer of an active reg, so this relationship is important and long term - it helps if both breeder and buyer have similar views and morals regarding welfare and breeding practices. Be honest with the breeder from the very first contact - it looks really bad and creates mistrust if you don't mention you're looking to become a breeder from the start. Most breeders will be very welcoming and happy to help.

Good luck! If you need any help or advice, feel free to contact me.

Jo


----------



## Wendy1969 (Jun 4, 2010)

:thumbup: excellent advice


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

One other thing. A good breeder will not sell you a girl on active without helping you out with a stud, so many people buy girls then have no-where to take to stud.

As Sootisox said research and research and don't some evil people will try to take advantage and sell you a kitten on active for "£850" IMO no active girl is worth that amount, well there may be one with an ultra fantastic pedigree but prices should range from £600-£700 IMO Maximum £750 and that would have to be a very very special pussyfluffer.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

That's more or less how I started, years ago. I had a young queen on Active (much harder to get that nowadays!) and decided to have a show-neuter as companion for her. They boy I got did very well at shows (eventually a Premier and one GPC short of Grand Premier) and I built up a great relationship with his breeder, as well as meeting many other breeders and stud owners in my region. 

When I finally bred a litter from my girl, the boy's breeder mentored me and we stayed friends for many years.

Many cats - especially Siamese - need company of their own kind, so having a show neuter is useful for that reason as well. You can of course have female show neuters too.

It's very much like endorsements in dogs - if you prove yourself to be knowledgeable, honest and trustworthy, then breeders will take the girl off the Non-Active in order for you to breed - although not if they are on the Non-Active for health reasons of course.


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Very good advice so far. I bought my first active girl last week after building up trust & knowledge with a show neuter first. I now have an excellent mentor who is willing to help with birthing, choice of stud, anything really...


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

All the advice given is sound. Don't rush into it - do your research. You could phone around a few breeders for a general chat and see if any sound particularly helpful. Where about in Lancashire are you? If you want Ragdolls I can recommend some good breeders - there are plenty of us in the Lancashire, Cheshire, Manchester area!

I would suggest also you join a breed club/(s). You can get a lot of information from there - some of them have seminars for new breeders. Visit The British Ragdoll Cat Club site The British Ragdoll Cat Club or The Traditional Ragdoll Cat Society Traditionalist Ragdoll Cat Society.

There is a show in Chester around the 12th August I think, at Northgate Arena, if you are free on that day then go and visit and talk so some of the exhibitors (Siamese, Raggies or both!). Failing that there is a show on 25th September at Leigh.

If you want any help or further advice re Raggies feel free to PM me.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

ChinaBlue said:


> I would suggest also you join a breed club/(s).


Oh yes - forgot that bit! With some, though, just as with dog breed clubs you may need to be proposed & seconded first by existing members. Which is a bit of a catch-22 but if you start just going along to look at some shows & talk to people - get a feel for whether the breed is right for you - find some people you 'gel' with, it will all follow.

It can seem a bit like a closed shop at first but it is worth the trouble - you can imagine why it seems so hard to start with, with all the BYBs around and people wanting to make a fast buck - 100% worse now than when I started in the mid-80's.

You've got to be seen to be keen, willing to go the extra mile, and to do it all properly... you only have to read about the heartbreak on here with people being led up the garden path to know why the best breeders (not necessarily the ones that win the most!) hold back a little from trusting just anyone with their cats.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm afraid a lot of breeders are very cagey indeed about letting people have an active register kitten. Since I have never been like that (but no, I don't breed either Siamese or Ragdolls!) I don't really understand it, but nevertheless that is how it is.

I can only give you some very basic advice. When you approach a breeder, say straight up that you want to breed and are a complete beginner and that you know you would need a lot of advice. And be prepared to travel - several hundred miles if necessary, because it might well come down to that. Visiting a nearby cat show and talking to breeders there would certainly be a good idea too.

Liz


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

lizward said:


> I'm afraid a lot of breeders are very cagey indeed about letting people have an active register kitten. Since I have never been like that (but no, I don't breed either Siamese or Ragdolls!) I don't really understand it, but nevertheless that is how it is.
> 
> I can only give you some very basic advice. When you approach a breeder, say straight up that you want to breed and are a complete beginner and that you know you would need a lot of advice. And be prepared to travel - several hundred miles if necessary, because it might well come down to that. Visiting a nearby cat show and talking to breeders there would certainly be a good idea too.
> 
> Liz


It is certainly very difficult to break into breeding - I had lots of help and am heavily involved with my breed but still am finding it a struggle ...


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

All good advice but like they say it is dam hard work and be prepared to go to shows and talk with people as it can feel like it isnt worth it when they all close up shop.

Whats your next show soupie as havent seen you for ages.

I was at doncaster the other saturday but only as a visitor and i didnt see you either Liz?

Be nice just to catch up.

Mona is in kitten with babies due around 14 August, father been purrade clarke gable


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Alansw8 said:


> I was at doncaster the other saturday but only as a visitor and i didnt see you either Liz?


Huh! I decided to use a zoom groom on Basil. it pulled out part of his coat and left him with a bald patch!

Liz


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

Lol Poor Basil i got a bald patch too


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi Alan

Yes even now it still feels like a closed shop sometimes?

I was at the Lincs/Humberside - took Schmoo and F just in the Lincs - Schmoo won the Imperial, Grand and BOB and red card day and F won his 2nd PC and placed in all sides!

Mostly doing southern and breed shows now until Supreme 

Good luck for the kitties

Sarah


----------

